# TTC #1 for 15 months



## shamrock21

Would love a TTC buddy but don't understand all the abbreviation lingo...been going at this without support....any help appreciated! :)


----------



## jodi_19

Hey! I'd love a new buddy. My last buddy got a :bfp: and now I'm all alone!!
I've been around for a while and think I've figured most of the lingo out !!


----------



## shamrock21

Yay! I really could use the support and knowledge! All of my friends are already preggo or have already had a kid or 2 and were not TTC....so for the most part they have no clue as to what I am going thru! I don't understand the CD thing tho....help please :) Thanks so much!


----------



## shamrock21

According to fertilityfriend.com I am CD8 today...


----------



## JamiePgh

TTC 15 months for me too - also on CD 8! How funny!

I did conceive last December, only to m/c in February. So I guess technically there were a few months there that I wasn't trying. But it's been 15 months since I started.

Both girls I was buddies with are pregnant now, so I too am alone. Would love to be TTC buddies with you girls. :hugs:


----------



## shamrock21

JamiePgh said:


> TTC 15 months for me too - also on CD 8! How funny!
> 
> I did conceive last December, only to m/c in February. So I guess technically there were a few months there that I wasn't trying. But it's been 15 months since I started.
> 
> Both girls I was buddies with are pregnant now, so I too am alone. Would love to be TTC buddies with you girls. :hugs:

Wow! That is amamazing! I need all the support I can get that's for sure! 

Now I'm new to this TTC buddy thing...how does it work exactly...lol!


----------



## JamiePgh

shamrock21 said:


> JamiePgh said:
> 
> 
> TTC 15 months for me too - also on CD 8! How funny!
> 
> I did conceive last December, only to m/c in February. So I guess technically there were a few months there that I wasn't trying. But it's been 15 months since I started.
> 
> Both girls I was buddies with are pregnant now, so I too am alone. Would love to be TTC buddies with you girls. :hugs:
> 
> Wow! That is amamazing! I need all the support I can get that's for sure!
> 
> Now I'm new to this TTC buddy thing...how does it work exactly...lol!Click to expand...

I have no idea either - I am pretty brand new to these boards myself! I'm still learning the lingo and all that too. My TTC buddies were my best friend & sister, so they weren't board members. Jodi seems to know what she's doing - I'm sure she can clue us in. :)


----------



## Lucie73821

Do you mind if I pop in? I have been ttc since August 2009. I think I've got a good grasp of the lingo. I am a member of a great group, but almost everyone there has gotten pregnant (all the ones that I originally joined with). I'd love to have some ladies to chat with!


----------



## JamiePgh

Lucie73821 said:


> Do you mind if I pop in? I have been ttc since August 2009. I think I've got a good grasp of the lingo. I am a member of a great group, but almost everyone there has gotten pregnant (all the ones that I originally joined with). I'd love to have some ladies to chat with!

The more the merrier. We can get a nice little TTC buddy group going. =)


----------



## shamrock21

Lucie73821 said:


> Do you mind if I pop in? I have been ttc since August 2009. I think I've got a good grasp of the lingo. I am a member of a great group, but almost everyone there has gotten pregnant (all the ones that I originally joined with). I'd love to have some ladies to chat with!

Absolutely! Join right in!! Maybe we'll all get lucky within the next month! :)according to the fertility friend I should be O starting this weekend!


----------



## jodi_19

I'm finally in the tww! I O'd later than usual this cycle. I think it may have been stress related. Really sucks though because my OH works away 3 weeks on, 3 weeks off and left a day before my positive opk :( Our last :sex: session was 4 days before ovulation. I searched the chart gallery and their are tons of charts where this is the case and they've still gotten :bfp: but I'm not going to hold my breath. Hopefully the timing will work out better next cycle. TTC is frustrating enough without having to work around a work schedule!!
I'n the mean time, I hope one of you ladies get a :bfp: to keep my spirits up :)


----------



## JamiePgh

jodi_19 said:


> I'm finally in the tww! I O'd later than usual this cycle. I think it may have been stress related. Really sucks though because my OH works away 3 weeks on, 3 weeks off and left a day before my positive opk :( Our last :sex: session was 4 days before ovulation. I searched the chart gallery and their are tons of charts where this is the case and they've still gotten :bfp: but I'm not going to hold my breath. Hopefully the timing will work out better next cycle. TTC is frustrating enough without having to work around a work schedule!!
> I'n the mean time, I hope one of you ladies get a :bfp: to keep my spirits up :)

Jodi - that has to be so tough trying to time things with your schedule. You never know though - 4 days before ovulation can definitely lead to a BFP! Actually, I know a lot of girls who ended up pregnant when they weren't trying really hard, and only had 1 good day of trying in. So maybe this will be lucky for you. I hope so! :) 

I started taking soy this month, even though I always ovulate. I'm curious if it will make my cycle strange. I get progressively darker lines on OPK's before I get a positive. Yesterday the line was dark - not positive - but dark. Then today it was light. That's never happened to me before, so I'm questioning if I missed my O or if the soy is just changing things up. CD 10 is way too early for me to normally get a positive OPK - so I'm up in the air too! 

Hoping for all you girls to get your BFP's! Happy Holidays!


----------



## jodi_19

I'm interested to see how Soy works out for you Jamie! I've read so much about different supplements but am afraid to try any because my cycle is usually pretty straight forward and I don't want to mess with it. I think next time there are a few cycle in a row where OH is away I may try something to see what happens. My luteal phase is usually only 11-12 days so I wouldn't mind lengthening it. I ordered some FertilAid online the other day. Thinking about giving that a try!


----------



## shamrock21

Well according to my fertility calendar I should be fertile right now and O on Monday or Tuesday! So we had a:sex: session this morning and I had him stick pillows under me when we finished and layed there for 20mins. Is that a good thing or waste of time?? First time we've tried that....and I'm interested in the soy thing too!! I hope it works out for u :D


----------



## JamiePgh

I'll keep you girls posted on the soy! My cycles are regular in that I always have them, and I know I ovulate based on BBT & OPK's. However my ovulation isn't always the same each month, it varies between about 5 days. So I was afraid to mess with it too, but my hope was that it really would strengthen the egg quality and/or quantity. I figured if it messed me up, it was just one cycle, and after 15 of them I was willing to try. My LP is also 11-12 days, so I was also hoping to lengthen it too. I tried both Fertilaid & B6 at different points this year, and had no luck with either for lengthening it. I think I'm destined to just have an 11-12 day LP. Prior to MC, it was 15 days every month. 

Shamrock: I think laying down afterward is always a good idea. It just sounds like it makes sense. I do the same thing!


----------



## jodi_19

Shamrock - I think laying down after is a good idea too! I tried soft cups this cycle as well!

Jamie - I have read you have to use Fertilaid for 3 month in order to see a difference. Did you use it that long? Sometimes I think I'm silly for wasting my money on that stuff, but then part of me thinks, hey it might work!


----------



## Lucie73821

I've been using soy since August. I was on clomid for the three months before that, and my dr wouldn't give me a new prescription until dh was checked out by a urologist. My cycles were very irregular before clomid, and when I was on it they were pretty regular. I started the soy because I wanted the regular cycles, and it's kept my cycles around 30-some days. I've been pretty happy with my results so far, although I haven't gotten my bfp yet.


----------



## shamrock21

Jodi - what exactly is soft cups? I'm sorry but I've just never heard that phrasem. Still learning what some of this stuff ism

MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone!


----------



## JamiePgh

Jodi: I only used Fertilaid for 1 month, so that's probably why I didn't notice a difference! I should've given it more time. Let me know how it works for you, maybe I'll give it another try. I'm also interested in what soft cups are - I haven't heard of those yet!

Lucie: Glad to hear that soy keeps your cycles regulated. I've heard it works similar to Clomid like that. Hopefully if helps bring you a BFP soon!

Merry Christmas all!!


----------



## jodi_19

Soft cups are usually used for menstration but since joining this forum I've learned that a lot of people use them to "keep it all in" after :sex: Some people swear by them. This is my first cycle trying them and our timing was off so it was probably a waste. I use preseed since reading about it on here too! It's a sperm friendly lubricant. It's meant to mimic fertile cervical mucus.

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## shamrock21

Went to dr yesterday. They decided to do yet another blood pregnancy test that I will get results from this morning. If it is negative and aunt flo comes again this coming month they r going to start me on clomid. I'll post the test results this afternoon!


----------



## jodi_19

Fx for you Shamrock!


----------



## JamiePgh

I hope you get good news Shamrock! Keep us posted. 

My doc said she'd start Clomid in January too. I am debating on waiting a few more months first and seeing how the soy works out. So far, no ovulation yet.


----------



## shamrock21

Test was negative again. So if aunt flo does come we'll be starting clomid in january. Hoping we did a good job this month....lol...temp has been slightly elevated last 2 days!


----------



## jodi_19

I tested yesterday and got a terrible evap :S I know it wasn't the start of a bfp because when I tested this morning there was no sign of a line :(


----------



## shamrock21

jodi_19 said:


> I tested yesterday and got a terrible evap :S I know it wasn't the start of a bfp because when I tested this morning there was no sign of a line :(

:( what CD r u on? Hopefully it was just a lil soon!


----------



## JamiePgh

Shamrock: elevated temp is always a good sign! 
Jodi: Keep hope ~ it could just still be too early. I hate evap lines. They are so tricky!

Good luck girls! My ovulation kit was positive today, CD14, so I'm really pleased with that. I always ovulate, but not always right at mid-month so I am thanking soy for that. Almost to the two week wait!


----------



## jodi_19

I am on CD 30 and 9 dpo. My cycle aren't usually this long (I O'd late) so i'm in uncharted territory. It is still early so you never know. My cervix has been closed tight since a couple of days past O and it's softer than usual. Hopefully those are good signs. I'm going to try not to test again until the 1st. FF says I should hold off until the 3rd :S


----------



## shamrock21

JamiePgh said:


> Shamrock: elevated temp is always a good sign!
> Jodi: Keep hope ~ it could just still be too early. I hate evap lines. They are so tricky!
> 
> Good luck girls! My ovulation kit was positive today, CD14, so I'm really pleased with that. I always ovulate, but not always right at mid-month so I am thanking soy for that. Almost to the two week wait!

I am still learning, so forgive me...lol. But what is considered the two week wait?


----------



## JamiePgh

shamrock21 said:


> JamiePgh said:
> 
> 
> Shamrock: elevated temp is always a good sign!
> Jodi: Keep hope ~ it could just still be too early. I hate evap lines. They are so tricky!
> 
> Good luck girls! My ovulation kit was positive today, CD14, so I'm really pleased with that. I always ovulate, but not always right at mid-month so I am thanking soy for that. Almost to the two week wait!
> 
> I am still learning, so forgive me...lol. But what is considered the two week wait?Click to expand...

I'm still learning this stuff too :)
The 2WW is the time from ovulation until the time your period would start/the time you would test for pregnancy. Of course, I usually start 11-12 days after ovulation so it's never really a two week wait for me.


----------



## shamrock21

I normally O on day 14 and then AF is about 14 days later...so I guess that means I am on my 2WW....even tho I wanna know now! Lol!:D


----------



## Lucie73821

Got my fingers crossed for you ladies!


----------



## JamiePgh

shamrock21 said:


> I normally O on day 14 and then AF is about 14 days later...so I guess that means I am on my 2WW....even tho I wanna know now! Lol!:D

That's great that your cycles are normal like that! Makes it easier to predict O. The 2WW is awful - I end up testing so early & torturing myself! I hope you get good news soon!


----------



## shamrock21

Does the fertility friend calendar tell u when u should test? This is my first month actually using it!


----------



## jodi_19

It does. Tt counts down from five. Well al least I know it does with a membership, not sure if you are using the free trial. Test day is labeled T.


----------



## shamrock21

The suspense is already killing me!!! I don't wanna wait...lol! I wish there was a way to just know immediately! Lol!!


----------



## jodi_19

I know exactly how you feel! I've peed on numerous internet cheapies, all negative of course :( I got a couple of evaporation lines. I'm hoping it's still to early, but I don't think this is my month.


----------



## JamiePgh

I hate evaporation lines! I have gotten so excited over those in the past, not realizing what they were. The Dollar Tree near me just restocked pregnancy tests. I looked like a crazy person filling up a whole basket of them. I hate this wait, I want to test now!


----------



## jodi_19

This is my first cycle using cheapie hpt's so it's my first time getting evaps. Luckily I've been on this forum enough that I've heard of them and knew it as soon as I saw it. 
My temp went down a little this am but is still above coverline. I'm thinking it's a sign that AF is on her way, either tomorrow or the next day. I got another :bfn: again today :(

Hopefully 2011 will be a lucky year for all of us :)


----------



## shamrock21

I want someone to twitch their nose and I am officially preggo! Lol! My dr told me she would if she could!

Looks like I can test as early as next Saturday the 8th! What do ya'll think?


----------



## shamrock21

I need a lil help again! Lol! Can one of u please explain the temperature raised thing...as far as ovulation and such. I'm not completely understanding it...lol! Thanks ladies!


----------



## jodi_19

Your temp should rise, typically the day after ovulation to confirm that you ovulated. If you use fertilityfriend they will confirm ovulation with crosshairs (lines) on ovulation date after you have three elevated temperatures in a row.
If you are pregnant you temp will remain elevated. If you are not your temp will drop a day or two before AF arrives. My temp dropped a little yesterday and a lot today and AF just made an appearance.
I've decided that my new years resolution is going to be to give up temping. It stresses me out a little and really doesn't serve much of a purpose anymore. I have a general idea of when I O and how long my luteal phase is now so I think I'm going to rely soley on opks until they run out then just do it the "old-fashioned" way lol.


----------



## jodi_19

Shamrock, you should add your chart so we can have a look!


----------



## shamrock21

Jodi- where do I go to add my chart on here? I do it on my phone so maybeI've just never seen the link...lol


----------



## jodi_19

First you have to go to fertility friend and bring up your chart. To the left under "menu" there is a section called "sharing". Roll your mouse over that and click on tickers. When you do it will bring up a code that you need to copy.
The you go to your profile here on bnb. Click on customize profile. To the left under "setting and options" choose "edit siqnature". Then just paste the ff ticker code that you copied into the text box.


----------



## shamrock21

Hmmmm....is this what I was looking for?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/32c1ba/ttc.png


----------



## JamiePgh

Hi girls~

I too gave up on the temping, it drove me crazy. From what I read, you should make sure you get at least 3-4 hours of uninterrupted sleep before testing. I can't tell you the last time that happened for me. It's just an insomnia thing. When I was temping, things were all over the place and I stressed out so badly. 

Jodi, I know what you mean by knowing when you O & how long the luteal phase is. That's exactly how I feel too. And I'm sorry that AF got you. =(

Shamrock, that's when I can test too. I never can wait, even if I say I will!


----------



## jodi_19

Sorry Shamrock, the instructions I gave you weren't quite right! We can see your ticker but not your chart.
Go to your ff chart and right above it should say "home page set up". Try copying and pasting the code/link given there into your signature.
Sorry for the mix up :)


----------



## shamrock21

JamiePgh said:


> Hi girls~
> 
> I too gave up on the temping, it drove me crazy. From what I read, you should make sure you get at least 3-4 hours of uninterrupted sleep before testing. I can't tell you the last time that happened for me. It's just an insomnia thing. When I was temping, things were all over the place and I stressed out so badly.
> 
> Jodi, I know what you mean by knowing when you O & how long the luteal phase is. That's exactly how I feel too. And I'm sorry that AF got you. =(
> 
> Shamrock, that's when I can test too. I never can wait, even if I say I will!

So what day r we going to plan to test Jamie?


----------



## JamiePgh

shamrock21 said:


> JamiePgh said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls~
> 
> I too gave up on the temping, it drove me crazy. From what I read, you should make sure you get at least 3-4 hours of uninterrupted sleep before testing. I can't tell you the last time that happened for me. It's just an insomnia thing. When I was temping, things were all over the place and I stressed out so badly.
> 
> Jodi, I know what you mean by knowing when you O & how long the luteal phase is. That's exactly how I feel too. And I'm sorry that AF got you. =(
> 
> Shamrock, that's when I can test too. I never can wait, even if I say I will!
> 
> So what day r we going to plan to test Jamie?Click to expand...

I am going for the 8th - even though that's so early! It was my lucky day last year, so maybe it'll be lucky again this year. If it's negative, we just have to promise we won't lose hope for this cycle. :)


----------



## JamiePgh

Shamrock: getting excited to test? Any "feelings" of being pregnant? I always get cramps a week before my period, typically 5 dpo. And I'm past that with no cramps yet, so very hopeful! Hope you're having some early symptoms!


----------



## shamrock21

Very excited! My boobs are getting tender...DH rolled over this morning and brushed agaist them and I just wanted to cry...lol. I've also been having a constant headache for the past few days....of which turned into a migrane tuesday night....I did get sick tuesday nnight and 2 times yesterday morning....but don't know if it was from the migraine or what....I am soooo ready for Saturday! :D


----------



## JamiePgh

shamrock21 said:


> Very excited! My boobs are getting tender...DH rolled over this morning and brushed agaist them and I just wanted to cry...lol. I've also been having a constant headache for the past few days....of which turned into a migrane tuesday night....I did get sick tuesday nnight and 2 times yesterday morning....but don't know if it was from the migraine or what....I am soooo ready for Saturday! :D

Oh my gosh, that is all great news so far!! I mean, not that you're sick & having migraines, but that it might mean a BFP for you!

I still have nothing going on, except for some light cramping now. That could be a good or bad sign. And some heartburn. What kind of test are you using? I just have Dollar Tree tests, so I don't know that they'll come up positive so early. Fingers crossed for both of us!!


----------



## shamrock21

Took a First Answer Test this morning but it ws Negative :( yet, my temperature is still up where it has been since ovulation and fertility friend is saying that right now is when implantation should be taking place...don't know if that matters or not. But we'll see how this week goes bcuz AF would appear on Tuesday...maybe its just a lil early...but we'll see! Good Luck!


----------



## JamiePgh

Oh no, I'm sorry. BFN for me this morning too. It could definitely still be early. From what I know, the body starts to produce HCG after implantation, and then it doubles each day. So if we haven't implanted yet, or are implanting today, a positive won't show up for another few days.

My sister in law ended up pregnant over Christmas, and she didn't get a positive until 4 days after her missed period. She took a First Response 6 day early test every morning! So we can't give up hope.

I managed to grab my thermometer this morning after about 3 hours of sleep and my temp was way high. I also had cramps all night, so I took that as a bad sign. But maybe it's a good sign.


----------



## shamrock21

My temp is stil what it was when it rose for ovulation. And I have only had a couple very minor cramps. But hopefully AF won't show up for either of us this week! :D


----------



## JamiePgh

I hope AF doesn't show for either of us too. I am going to wait a few days & buy a better brand to test with. It's so disappointing to get a negative day after day after day.


----------



## jodi_19

I have my fingers crossed for you both :)


----------



## shamrock21

I had some light brown spotting today...another symptom that could go either way....


----------



## JamiePgh

Thanks Jodi! I have my fingers crossed for you for your next cycle too! :)

Shamrock: I hope your brown spotting is a good symptom! I still have cramping, and a ton of heartburn. Nothing else though.


----------



## shamrock21

I've been having heartburn...but didn't think to link it to possible pregnancy symptoms....I've also read that a positive pretti test may not show up until 15 dpo...so technically my negative could turn positive this week and urs too Jamie! :)


----------



## jodi_19

Heartburn was the only symptoms I had when I conceived my DD!!!


----------



## JamiePgh

You both have me really excited about my heartburn now! haha. I had read about it being a pregnancy symptom, but didn't know how early it could be. Jodi, how early did your heartburn start with your pregnancy?

Shamrock, has your spotting stopped? I had horrible cramps today. I took some advil & a bath. I fully expected AF, but nothing. I figure the cramps are too late to be implantation cramps, I think I'm 11 DPO now. I still have hope though.


----------



## shamrock21

JamiePgh said:


> You both have me really excited about my heartburn now! haha. I had read about it being a pregnancy symptom, but didn't know how early it could be. Jodi, how early did your heartburn start with your pregnancy?
> 
> Shamrock, has your spotting stopped? I had horrible cramps today. I took some advil & a bath. I fully expected AF, but nothing. I figure the cramps are too late to be implantation cramps, I think I'm 11 DPO now. I still have hope though.

Jamie, I had 2 small episodes of spotting today...it was a brownish pink. But no cramps....I think I'm gonna wait til thursday to test again.


----------



## jodi_19

I posted on here when I got my :bfp: that the only symptom I had was heartburn. I got my :bfp: a few days after AF was late, so I'm thinking it must have been pretty early. Unfortunately it lasted the entire pregnancy and was followed up with some serious morning sickness. I'd do it all again in a heartbeat though :)


----------



## shamrock21

So since AF was suppose to come today then would Thursday be a good idea to retest?


----------



## shamrock21

Well.....AF hit me like a ton of bricks as I walked into work this morning :( setting at my dr's office now waiting to have an exam so that they can prescribe me Clomid....so hopefully this cycle will be my cycle!!


----------



## jodi_19

Fx for you this cycle shamrock! Hopefully we can be bump buddies :)


----------



## JamiePgh

Oh Shamrock I'm sorry about AF! I was so hopeful for you! I am to start Clomid next cycle too, so hopefully we'll have better luck with that. :hugs:

I had horrible cramps on & off all day that have now completely stopped but no AF. I know she's around the corner though, I wish I could just get it over with. 

Jodi, when you got your BFP's were you testing before your missed period as well and getting BFN's? I just wonder if I should still have hope for this cycle! :) Normally I've started by now, but I won't officially be late until Friday.


----------



## shamrock21

jodi_19 said:


> Fx for you this cycle shamrock! Hopefully we can be bump buddies :)

Thanks jodi! I sure do hope so!!!!


----------



## jodi_19

I did test once and get a :bfn:. I think it was pretty early on though. I wasn't up on the whole dpo the first time I tried!! A friend of mine got a :bfp: yesterday. She said she tested the day after missed AF with a FRER and got a negative. She said the line she got yesterday was super faint too. Your not out until AF shows!!!


----------



## JamiePgh

AF got me this morning. :(

Trying my best not to get really down about it. I'm so worried that something is wrong with me. Waiting for my doctor to call me back, hopefully she can schedule an hsg or give me clomid. Good luck this next cycle girls!


----------



## JamiePgh

My doctor did prescribe me Clomid for this month too. I was just in for an exam so she didn't need to see me, hooray for that. Shamrock, we're officially Clomid buddies. I take mine cycle days 5-9. What about you?


----------



## shamrock21

Maybe this will be our month! I take it on CD 5 - 9 too...so I'll be a day ahead of u...


----------



## JamiePgh

shamrock21 said:


> Maybe this will be our month! I take it on CD 5 - 9 too...so I'll be a day ahead of u...

I think it will be! You ovulate each month too right? What kind of monitoring are they doing for you? I was talking in another thread and it came up that a lot of women do ultrasounds & bloodwork during Clomid. My doctor just said she'd see me at the end of my cycle for an exam. I wondered if I should request more monitoring. Maybe if you already ovulate they don't monitor you as closely to check for ovulation? So confusing...


----------



## shamrock21

JamiePgh said:


> shamrock21 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe this will be our month! I take it on CD 5 - 9 too...so I'll be a day ahead of u...
> 
> I think it will be! You ovulate each month too right? What kind of monitoring are they doing for you? I was talking in another thread and it came up that a lot of women do ultrasounds & bloodwork during Clomid. My doctor just said she'd see me at the end of my cycle for an exam. I wondered if I should request more monitoring. Maybe if you already ovulate they don't monitor you as closely to check for ovulation? So confusing...Click to expand...

I do ovulate every month...and they r not doing any kind of monitoring while I take it.


----------



## JamiePgh

Shamrock - good luck starting Clomid today!! Fingers crossed that this is your lucky month!

I think I may take my first pill late this evening rather than tomorrow morning. I had spotting the day before AF, so I don't know if I should count that as Day 1 or not. I am finding mixed opinions. I'd rather take it half a day early than a day late.


----------



## shamrock21

JamiePgh said:


> Shamrock - good luck starting Clomid today!! Fingers crossed that this is your lucky month!
> 
> I think I may take my first pill late this evening rather than tomorrow morning. I had spotting the day before AF, so I don't know if I should count that as Day 1 or not. I am finding mixed opinions. I'd rather take it half a day early than a day late.

Thanks Jamie! Good luck to you too on ur clomid! I'm going to take mine about 8 to try to avoid the hot flashes...lol..I already have them from my Synthroid through the day :( 
I hope we both have great success with clomid! 
What kind of Ovulation tests do u use? And did ur dr mention to NOT have sex the 5 -7 days prior to O? Then to have sex beginning first positive O the every night after that for 3 - 5 days...


----------



## JamiePgh

shamrock21 said:


> Thanks Jamie! Good luck to you too on ur clomid! I'm going to take mine about 8 to try to avoid the hot flashes...lol..I already have them from my Synthroid through the day :(
> I hope we both have great success with clomid!
> What kind of Ovulation tests do u use? And did ur dr mention to NOT have sex the 5 -7 days prior to O? Then to have sex beginning first positive O the every night after that for 3 - 5 days...

I'm so sorry to hear that you have hot flashes - it's not something I've ever experienced but am prepared for it with the Clomid. I decided to start tonight so that I could take it at night time, I have no idea if this is day 4 or 5, but I doubt it matters too much. 

I use ovulation strips from early-pregnancy-tests.com - they have always given me the most clear results & they're cheap. 

My doctor did not mention anything about sex! I'm so glad you mentioned it! I would have definitely started earlier. Did your doctor say why? Does it effect the odds? Seriously, my doctor talks to me for 5 seconds - I wish she wasn't so overworked! I love her to no end, I don't want a new doc, she's just so super busy I feel like I never get to ask everything I need to ask.


----------



## shamrock21

My dr said to wait so that u get a more potent sperm on ur most fertile days! Makes sense to me! Lol!
I use dollar store brand O tests... Can't beat 5 for $5! And they've always given me good results!


----------



## JamiePgh

shamrock21 said:


> My dr said to wait so that u get a more potent sperm on ur most fertile days! Makes sense to me! Lol!
> I use dollar store brand O tests... Can't beat 5 for $5! And they've always given me good results!

That does make sense! I have used the Dollar Store Brand tests too, and they've worked great for me. A lot of times they are out of stock here, same with the pregnancy tests. I have used them from Big Lots too, which worked but are never in stock.


----------



## Cheers

Ladies can I join your thread? I'm brand new to this forum but have been posting regularly on another forum. 

We've been ttc since September 2009 so when I saw this post I felt like I'd be in good company.

My OH and I have both been tested and although I've been given the all-clear, the SA came back with some lower than average readings for motility. So he's been taking his vitamins and we are still hoping for a natural :bfp:! All that said, it looks like we will be paying out to try our first IUI cycle in the spring. Worth a shot!

I got a + on the opk a couple of nights ago so its been prime bd time!

I hope you ladies have success with clomid. Did your docs say what the benefits are of taking clomid if you ovulate regularly?


----------



## jodi_19

Welcome Cheers. Looks like we are at the same point in our cycles. Hope the 2ww isn't too hard on us :)


----------



## JamiePgh

Cheers said:


> Ladies can I join your thread? I'm brand new to this forum but have been posting regularly on another forum.
> 
> We've been ttc since September 2009 so when I saw this post I felt like I'd be in good company.
> 
> My OH and I have both been tested and although I've been given the all-clear, the SA came back with some lower than average readings for motility. So he's been taking his vitamins and we are still hoping for a natural :bfp:! All that said, it looks like we will be paying out to try our first IUI cycle in the spring. Worth a shot!
> 
> I got a + on the opk a couple of nights ago so its been prime bd time!
> 
> I hope you ladies have success with clomid. Did your docs say what the benefits are of taking clomid if you ovulate regularly?

Hi Cheers ~ and welcome! :)

My dr said that Clomid can help if you ovulate regularly. It can give you a stronger ovulation - meaning your eggs are mature. It can give you multiple eggs, so you have a better chance of one connecting to sperm. It can also help fix luteal phase defects & low progesterone which my doctor suspects I have. I was warned of a 10% chance of twins, which I honestly am fine with at this point. 

Good luck with your 2WW - you too Jodi! Fingers crossed for both of you!


----------



## shamrock21

Welcome cheers! Ditto on what Jamie said with clomid. 
Good luck to you Cheers and Jodi!


----------



## Cheers

Thanks for all the warm welcomes!

Everytime I start a new 2ww I always think - well I've done everything I can do, now the rest is up to my body. I just hate not being able to control things. The day that the :witch: is due is the day that we go for our consent signing for the IUI. So I'm really hoping she stays away and I can cancel that appointment lol! 

Thanks for the info re clomid. My doc never recommended it to me. The plan is to do IUI with injections. 

I just never thought it would take over a year. Seems like all my friends and coworkers conceived quickly and now are either expecting or have their little ones. That's what makes it so hard sometimes.

Hope you all have a good day!


----------



## JamiePgh

Cheers said:


> Thanks for all the warm welcomes!
> 
> Everytime I start a new 2ww I always think - well I've done everything I can do, now the rest is up to my body. I just hate not being able to control things. The day that the :witch: is due is the day that we go for our consent signing for the IUI. So I'm really hoping she stays away and I can cancel that appointment lol!
> 
> Thanks for the info re clomid. My doc never recommended it to me. The plan is to do IUI with injections.
> 
> I just never thought it would take over a year. Seems like all my friends and coworkers conceived quickly and now are either expecting or have their little ones. That's what makes it so hard sometimes.
> 
> Hope you all have a good day!

I just think all doctors are different with their recommendations. IUI's seem to work amazingly well for so many people, and I hope you are one of them. But I also hope you have to cancel your appointment as well! :)

I can relate to what you're saying about other people having their kids. My sister, my cousin, my husband's cousin, and my best friend are all pregnant right now. None of them were even trying for kids when we started trying, so it is really frustrating. You're not alone, and we will get our BFP's! :hugs:


----------



## jodi_19

I love the positive thinking Jamie!!


----------



## shamrock21

Everyone around me has already had a kid or is currently pregnant and were in no way trying...its been a real downer for me for the past year...and it just keeps getting worse....but hopefully the clomid will work for me and Jamie and I hope u don't have to go to ur IUI appt! Baby Dust to all of u :D


----------



## Cheers

I'm sending truck loads of baby :dust: to everyone! 

I bought a great book called Conquering Infertility (I purchased it through amazon). It discusses some good coping mechanisms. One lesson I found to be particularly helpful is reminding yourself to live in the present. Its so easy to forget to do this when you are always measuring things by cycle days, ovulation etc...

I'll start my living in the present when I get over this horrible cold. I hate being sick lol!


----------



## JamiePgh

Cheers said:


> I'm sending truck loads of baby :dust: to everyone!
> 
> I bought a great book called Conquering Infertility (I purchased it through amazon). It discusses some good coping mechanisms. One lesson I found to be particularly helpful is reminding yourself to live in the present. Its so easy to forget to do this when you are always measuring things by cycle days, ovulation etc...
> 
> I'll start my living in the present when I get over this horrible cold. I hate being sick lol!

Sounds like a good book for all of us to read! That's good advice to live in the moment. Counting days makes the months go by so quickly, and then you don't even realize what you're missing. 

My 1st cycle of Clomid is done. How're you feeling Shamrock? I didn't have any side effects on this dosage, hope you didn't either. Cheers & Jodi, I hope your 2WW's are going by fast!


----------



## shamrock21

JamiePgh said:


> Cheers said:
> 
> 
> I'm sending truck loads of baby :dust: to everyone!
> 
> I bought a great book called Conquering Infertility (I purchased it through amazon). It discusses some good coping mechanisms. One lesson I found to be particularly helpful is reminding yourself to live in the present. Its so easy to forget to do this when you are always measuring things by cycle days, ovulation etc...
> 
> I'll start my living in the present when I get over this horrible cold. I hate being sick lol!
> 
> Sounds like a good book for all of us to read! That's good advice to live in the moment. Counting days makes the months go by so quickly, and then you don't even realize what you're missing.
> 
> My 1st cycle of Clomid is done. How're you feeling Shamrock? I didn't have any side effects on this dosage, hope you didn't either. Cheers & Jodi, I hope your 2WW's are going by fast!Click to expand...

My normal hot flashes just got a little worse but tolerable! Now just waiting to O and get a lot of bedroom time :)

Just gotta remember to stop at the dollar store tomoro and pick up some more ovulation tests.i


----------



## jodi_19

I hope the clomid works out for you both!!
This tww is going soooo slowly it may as well be going in reverse. Too early to symptom spot so I've been avoiding it as much as possible. I really hope this is my month. The age gap between Casey and her future sibling just keeps getting bigger and bigger.....


----------



## JamiePgh

jodi_19 said:


> I hope the clomid works out for you both!!
> This tww is going soooo slowly it may as well be going in reverse. Too early to symptom spot so I've been avoiding it as much as possible. I really hope this is my month. The age gap between Casey and her future sibling just keeps getting bigger and bigger.....

oh my gosh, I LOVE your daughters name! That is one of the possible names my husband & I have picked out for a future daughter! =-) I hope this is your month too!

Shamrock: Glad your symptoms weren't so bad! I ordered my OPK's and am just waiting for them to arrive. It's almost time to get to work. :winkwink:


----------



## jodi_19

Thanks Jamie. It was the only girls name my OH and I agreed on. Totally suits her too! Her full name is Casey Bella Presley (after her Daddy).


----------



## JamiePgh

jodi_19 said:


> Thanks Jamie. It was the only girls name my OH and I agreed on. Totally suits her too! Her full name is Casey Bella Presley (after her Daddy).

Oh that's beautiful, it flows perfectly! Bella is one of our other favorites too. We must have the same taste in names. =-)

I'm pretty hooked on Noah for a little boy. It's funny when you try for so long you basically have everything planned out!


----------



## shamrock21

JamiePgh said:


> jodi_19 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Jamie. It was the only girls name my OH and I agreed on. Totally suits her too! Her full name is Casey Bella Presley (after her Daddy).
> 
> Oh that's beautiful, it flows perfectly! Bella is one of our other favorites too. We must have the same taste in names. =-)
> 
> I'm pretty hooked on Noah for a little boy. It's funny when you try for so long you basically have everything planned out!Click to expand...

Jamie- we r going to get some ovulation tests tonight and I'm going to try the softcups for the first time! 
I know what you mean about having it all planned out...we have names for a boy girl picked out and even possible baby room themes...but we've been waiting for so long it just makes it easier kinda becuz I have had time to think ll of it over for a LONG time! Hopefully this cycle we will both get a :BFP:


----------



## jodi_19

JamiePgh said:


> jodi_19 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Jamie. It was the only girls name my OH and I agreed on. Totally suits her too! Her full name is Casey Bella Presley (after her Daddy).
> 
> Oh that's beautiful, it flows perfectly! Bella is one of our other favorites too. We must have the same taste in names. =-)
> 
> I'm pretty hooked on Noah for a little boy. It's funny when you try for so long you basically have everything planned out!Click to expand...

Well I say we both have good taste! I LOVE Noah! My OH and I had a hard time agreeing on boys names so it was kind of a relief when I founf out we were having a girl. Hopefully we will all be planning names, nurseries and all that other baby stuff for real very soon!


----------



## JamiePgh

Shamrock - i got my ovulation tests today too, so I took one and it was negative. Which is good since it would've been early for me. I have heard of soft cups - let me know what you think of them! I wondered if they would be difficult to use, but have heard great things about them.

Jodi - how funny that we love the same names! I totally agree that we will all be picking out names & nurseries very soon.


----------



## shamrock21

JamiePgh said:


> Shamrock - i got my ovulation tests today too, so I took one and it was negative. Which is good since it would've been early for me. I have heard of soft cups - let me know what you think of them! I wondered if they would be difficult to use, but have heard great things about them.
> 
> Jodi - how funny that we love the same names! I totally agree that we will all be picking out names & nurseries very soon.

My O tests have been negative so far...but it is a little early for me as well....I should start getting positives tomoro :) I hope! And I'm hoping the softcups help....but only the TWW will tell...lol


----------



## JamiePgh

I got a positive OPK today! Strongest positive line I've ever had! I'm guessing I'll actually Ov tomorrow.

I have absolutely no sign of CM, which I know is a side effect of Clomid. Good thing for pre-seed. I also have no cramping whatsoever either. This is very strange! I almost don't believe the OPK.

Shamrock I hope you got your + today too! Good luck with the soft cups!


----------



## shamrock21

JamiePgh said:


> I got a positive OPK today! Strongest positive line I've ever had! I'm guessing I'll actually Ov tomorrow.
> 
> I have absolutely no sign of CM, which I know is a side effect of Clomid. Good thing for pre-seed. I also have no cramping whatsoever either. This is very strange! I almost don't believe the OPK.
> 
> Shamrock I hope you got your + today too! Good luck with the soft cups!

I'm having to use some different OPK's....and am almost 100% sure its positive today....my CM is about what it is normally during O....so here goes to :SEX: for a week straight :D good luck Jamie!


----------



## Cheers

Yah for positive opks! Shamrock and Jamie - have fun with all the :sex: 

Jodi - how are you occupying your time in the 2ww? Anothe co-worker just announced that she is expecting. She just got back from mat leave! Happy for her but it also makes me feel a little sad because it hasn't happened for us yet. Our day will come ladies!


----------



## JamiePgh

Shamrock - yay for your positive OPK! Here's to a fun week! 

Cheers & Jodi - hoping to hear good news from you both!


----------



## jodi_19

Well I poas this morning and got a :bfn: Still early though so I'm not counting myself out just yet!


----------



## JamiePgh

jodi_19 said:


> Well I poas this morning and got a :bfn: Still early though so I'm not counting myself out just yet!

Oh Jodi I'm sorry! You're right though - it's still early, you have plenty of time to get your BFP! It's not over. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Cheers

Jodi - when is af due? Like you said, its still early, so don't count yourself out!

I'm expecting af around Feb 1st. If there are no signs on Tuesday then I will test in the morning. Normally I wouldn't because I've been disappointed too many times with the bfns. But I want to see whether we need to keep our appointment for signing up for the IUI (and we have to fork over the $ for the admin fee). 

Its amazing how sensitive you become to your body and the changes it goes through every cycle. I never noticed some of the early symptoms of ovulation and af until we started ttc. What really bugs me is that I get sore boobs all the time before af - which used to make me feel optimistic because so many ladies say this was an early sign for them. 

Do you ladies abstain from drinking any alcohol during your 2ww? I used to when we first started ttc. Now I might have a glass of wine here and there but its never much.


----------



## Cheers

Quick question - I'm new to this forum and I stil haven't figured out how to 'thank' people for their posts. Can anyone tell me how its done?

Tx


----------



## JamiePgh

Cheers said:


> Jodi - when is af due? Like you said, its still early, so don't count yourself out!
> 
> I'm expecting af around Feb 1st. If there are no signs on Tuesday then I will test in the morning. Normally I wouldn't because I've been disappointed too many times with the bfns. But I want to see whether we need to keep our appointment for signing up for the IUI (and we have to fork over the $ for the admin fee).
> 
> Its amazing how sensitive you become to your body and the changes it goes through every cycle. I never noticed some of the early symptoms of ovulation and af until we started ttc. What really bugs me is that I get sore boobs all the time before af - which used to make me feel optimistic because so many ladies say this was an early sign for them.
> 
> Do you ladies abstain from drinking any alcohol during your 2ww? I used to when we first started ttc. Now I might have a glass of wine here and there but its never much.

To thank someone, click on the "Thanks" button that is at the lower right corner of the post that you want to say "thanks" about. 

I know exactly what you mean about being more sensitive to every symptom. I always feel sore before AF too, and crampy. I hate that early pregnancy symptoms are so similar to AF symptoms. 

I stopped drinking altogether at one point, but after a year I quit doing that. Not that I normally drink a lot, but now if I'm out with the girls or if my husband & I are at dinner I may get a glass of wine. During the Steeler games the last few weeks I had a drink or two. I don't drink a ton, but I don't force myself not to have a drink now & then either.


----------



## jodi_19

Hey ladies!

AF is due either tomorrow or Sunday I think. I can't be totally sure b/c I didn't temp this month. My LP has been 11 days the last few cycles so it should be soon either way. I don't typically have any signs or symptoms leading up to AF. I don't even geet cramps until she actually arrives or shortly there after. 
I don't feel particularly pregnant either. The only thing I have noticed it that I have had ewcm when I checked my cervix the past 3 days. I barely get any during O :wacko: It's mixed with a ton of creamy cm, not like fertile wet cm. Just to be sure I did an opk a few times and every time there was a faint line, but no positive so it's not late ovulation.
I didn't have any symptoms as such with my first pregnancy, I just remember "knowing" I was pregnant. I don't have the feeling now. Guess I'll just have to wait and see. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for us both Cheers!!


----------



## shamrock21

I think I may have very possibly actually ovulated last night....I had a slight sharp pain in my left ovary last night about midnight. It wasn't my normal ovulating cramp....so I'm hoping that's a good thing!


----------



## jodi_19

Well AF got me today, right on time. I'm not as disappointed as I thought I would be. Maybe it will hit me later. At least OH will be home during ovulation again this cycle. He'll even be home for the entire tww which never happens!
I'm going to go ahead and make an appointment with my doctor just to see what he thinks.


----------



## shamrock21

jodi_19 said:


> Well AF got me today, right on time. I'm not as disappointed as I thought I would be. Maybe it will hit me later. At least OH will be home during ovulation again this cycle. He'll even be home for the entire tww which never happens!
> I'm going to go ahead and make an appointment with my doctor just to see what he thinks.

So sorry AF got you :( I know my dr has really upped my hopes! Hopefully yours can do the same!


----------



## JamiePgh

I'm sorry Jodi :cry: 
I agree with Shamrock, talking to your doctor can really change your spirits and make you feel better. I'm glad OH will be home for sure this month! 

Shamrock - glad to hear that you think you Ov'd! Or maybe you had an implantation pain if you already Ov'd! :)


----------



## shamrock21

Well girls...I am now 6dpo and have super thick creamy "snot" like CM....which normally before AF I'm dry as a bone.....any ideas?


----------



## Cheers

Well af found me. Arrived yesterday so there was no need to take a hpt today to see whether I still needed to keep my appointment for the IUI consent signing. 

i'm pretty bummed... another month and I just don't know why its not happening for us :cry:

On a positive note, it looks like we will try out first IUI around April. Until then we have a couple more cycles of trying naturally.

Jodi - glad to hear that you are going to speak to your doc. Hopefully he/she can ease your mind and if need be, even refer you for some preliminary bloodwork to confirm everything.

Shamrock and Jamie - I hope the 2ww goes quickly for you and that you get your bfps. I noticed that I sometimes get some weird cm before af but that's a lot closer to when af is due. I hope it means something good for you!


----------



## shamrock21

Sorry AF got you Cheers :( just don't lose hope....it will happen I'm sure! Good luck for this Cycle! I'm trying to read more to keep my mind off the TWW!


----------



## JamiePgh

Cheers I'm so sorry AF got you! I hope you get pregnant in the next few months so you can cancel your IUI. I know it's so frustrating to have no idea why it's not happening. I ask myself the same thing every single month. We just have to keep believing. 

Shamrock, I had the same thing yesterday! I was excited about it as I've read that heavy CM can indicate an early pregnancy. I hope that's what it means for you. However it stopped today and I started getting mild cramps, which I always get exactly a week before AF. I had the same cramps the month I got pregnant though, so I'm trying not to get down about it. Keeping my fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## JamiePgh

Hi Ladies,

Just a little update from me. I had a doctors appointment today - she wanted to check to make sure Clomid wasn't overstimulating my ovaries. 

The good news is that they were enlarged, but not abnormally. So she does believe I ovulated, and possibly had numerous follicles. But it didn't overstimulate them too much so I can stay on Clomid for up to 4 months. She sent me for a Progesterone blood test to make sure it raised those levels too. I'm only 8dpo, so there was no way for her to tell whether or not I ended up pregnant this month or not. She said to be hopeful though, so I will be. (Did not issue a blood pregnancy test, said to just wait it out.)

After 4 cycles on Clomid, I get referred to a RE. So I'm thankful just to have a path to go on now. Overall I feel like it was a good checkup. Just wanted to share. Hope you are all having a great week. :hugs:


----------



## shamrock21

JamiePgh said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just a little update from me. I had a doctors appointment today - she wanted to check to make sure Clomid wasn't overstimulating my ovaries.
> 
> The good news is that they were enlarged, but not abnormally. So she does believe I ovulated, and possibly had numerous follicles. But it didn't overstimulate them too much so I can stay on Clomid for up to 4 months. She sent me for a Progesterone blood test to make sure it raised those levels too. I'm only 8dpo, so there was no way for her to tell whether or not I ended up pregnant this month or not. She said to be hopeful though, so I will be. (Did not issue a blood pregnancy test, said to just wait it out.)
> 
> After 4 cycles on Clomid, I get referred to a RE. So I'm thankful just to have a path to go on now. Overall I feel like it was a good checkup. Just wanted to share. Hope you are all having a great week. :hugs:

Sounds like u got some pretty good news :)

When do u plan to test?


----------



## JamiePgh

Shamrock - They did a quick test at the doctors, and it came back negative. So tomorrow is 9dpo, I think I'll skip it and test the next day at 10dpo. How about you? When do you plan on testing?


----------



## shamrock21

JamiePgh said:


> Shamrock - They did a quick test at the doctors, and it came back negative. So tomorrow is 9dpo, I think I'll skip it and test the next day at 10dpo. How about you? When do you plan on testing?

I think I am going to wait til Sunday(11 dpo).

On the upside my temp has been elevating by .1 all week and DH made comment this morning that my boobs were quite swelled!


----------



## JamiePgh

shamrock21 said:


> JamiePgh said:
> 
> 
> Shamrock - They did a quick test at the doctors, and it came back negative. So tomorrow is 9dpo, I think I'll skip it and test the next day at 10dpo. How about you? When do you plan on testing?
> 
> I think I am going to wait til Sunday(11 dpo).
> 
> On the upside my temp has been elevating by .1 all week and DH made comment this morning that my boobs were quite swelled!Click to expand...

That is great news! It sounds like you have some possible early symptoms. Are you still getting the CM too? Fingers crossed for you. :)


----------



## shamrock21

Jamie, I sure hope that is what these symptoms mean! My fingers are crossed for u 2! And yes, CM is still "snotty" and had some more light fluttery cramps today....
Bought my tests today....but I am bound and determined to wait til sunday before I take one! Lol


----------



## JamiePgh

shamrock21 said:


> Jamie, I sure hope that is what these symptoms mean! My fingers are crossed for u 2! And yes, CM is still "snotty" and had some more light fluttery cramps today....
> Bought my tests today....but I am bound and determined to wait til sunday before I take one! Lol

You really have some great early symptoms - I hope you get your :bfp: tomorrow!! I took one today and it was negative. I was expecting it though, I don't feel pregnant at all this month. I don't think I'm going to test again unless I miss my period.

Can't wait to hear your updates tomorrow. :)


----------



## Cheers

Good luck Jamie and Shamrock. Do any of you have any updates after testing??!


----------



## shamrock21

I took a test this morning and it said 'not pregnant'. But I am only at 11dpo. My temp rose of course after ovulation, then the past few days it has inched up a lil more each morning, then came back down to my post ovulation temp of 98.1 today. So maybe there is still hope for me....what do ya'll think? Boobs are very swollen and tighter, veins very pronounced, very thirsty and more hungry than normal, tired even after 8+ hours sleep, quite gassy, "snotty" CM, slight cramps (not quite AF type).


----------



## JamiePgh

shamrock21 said:


> I took a test this morning and it said 'not pregnant'. But I am only at 11dpo. My temp rose of course after ovulation, then the past few days it has inched up a lil more each morning, then came back down to my post ovulation temp of 98.1 today. So maybe there is still hope for me....what do ya'll think? Boobs are very swollen and tighter, veins very pronounced, very thirsty and more hungry than normal, tired even after 8+ hours sleep, quite gassy, "snotty" CM, slight cramps (not quite AF type).

I think it's still early, and that based on your symptoms, things sound very promising. Your body can feel pregnant before you get a positive test, I hear that all the time. I hope you get your BFP with your next test!

I freaked myself out last night. I found my old test strip that I left by the sink, and it looked like a faint positive. Of course, it is 99% more likely to be an evaporation line since it was definitely not there when I first tested. So I took another one this morning, and about an hour after I took it, the same thing happened. Again, I'm pretty sure since it took so long, it's barely visible (no darker than the last one) that it's an evap line. But it has my hopes up. I still have zero symptoms. I hate these cheapie internet strips.


----------



## jodi_19

Jamie - I've gotten an evap line on at least half of the internet test stips I've used. It's so frustrating b/c you know that's probably what it is, yet you can't help but get your hopes up a little. I have my fingers crossed that your line is the real thing!!


----------



## JamiePgh

jodi_19 said:


> Jamie - I've gotten an evap line on at least half of the internet test stips I've used. It's so frustrating b/c you know that's probably what it is, yet you can't help but get your hopes up a little. I have my fingers crossed that your line is the real thing!!

It really is frustrating!! I'm sorry you keep getting these evaps too. When I was pregnant, I threw out a first response test at 12dpo, it didn't come up positive. Then when I was in the bathroom that evening, I noticed the test in the garbage had 2 lines - one faint. I was baffled. It ended up being a positive - which obviously didn't end well later on - but nonetheless it was positive. So now, I get my hopes up when I see a line much later in the day.

I'm just waiting 3 more days til AF is hopefully late. Then I'll just skip the lines and buy a digital!


----------



## Cheers

Its still early Shamrock and Jamie so keep positive. I've never had an evap line. Will you ladies be testing tomorrow morning?

Jodi - what cycle day are you on? I'm on cd7 so the bd'ing will begin soon. Fx for all of us!

I'm not looking forward to work tomorrow - its going to be hard at times because there are sooooooooooo many people in my office expecting. 6 on my floor to be exact. So I often get the 'well you've been married for a few years now, when are you going to have a baby.' Argh, I hate that question. 

It will be heavenly when we all get our :bfp: I only wish I was a more patient person :winkwink: 

Anyone watching the super bowl tonight?


----------



## shamrock21

Cheers, I hope ur right that its still early! I'm not going to test again til wednesday morning....that would put me at 14dpo.

I understand about people u work with being pregnant...it seems like everyone else I work with is getting pregnant but me....and none of them were married :( its just very upsetting to me....then I see preggo chics and moms at the store and I get so upset :(


----------



## jodi_19

Cheers - I am on CD 9. OH won't be home until the 11th (CD 14). I usually don't get a positive opk until CD 16 or 17 so timing should work out. I started taking Fertilaid this cycle so I'm not sure if that will affect anything or not. I've read that it takes 3 months to take full effect. I've also read it delayed O for some and brought it forward for others. Guess I'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## JamiePgh

Well, I couldn't wait until day 14. The possible evap lines were driving me crazy so I went out & bought a digital test.

And it says YES! I almost hit the floor - I seriously have no symptoms. And I think I have symptoms every single month except this one. I took a First Response Test & another internet cheapie & both were faintly positive too!

One downside - I got into a fender bender on my way home from buying more tests. So it's hard for me to enjoy my BFP...I'm so afraid I'm going to miscarry now. It's so early on, I don't even think getting an ultrasound would do anything. So fingers crossed everythings okay!

Baby dust to you girls!


----------



## shamrock21

JamiePgh said:


> Well, I couldn't wait until day 14. The possible evap lines were driving me crazy so I went out & bought a digital test.
> 
> And it says YES! I almost hit the floor - I seriously have no symptoms. And I think I have symptoms every single month except this one. I took a First Response Test & another internet cheapie & both were faintly positive too!
> 
> One downside - I got into a fender bender on my way home from buying more tests. So it's hard for me to enjoy my BFP...I'm so afraid I'm going to miscarry now. It's so early on, I don't even think getting an ultrasound would do anything. So fingers crossed everythings okay!
> 
> Baby dust to you girls!

Congrats! I'm sure ur sooooo excited! :)
I wiped today and there was some light pink discharge :S hoping it might be a good sign...but not geting my hopes up :(


----------



## JamiePgh

Thank you!! I am excited, and totally shocked, but more scared about the wreck than anything else. I'm hoping this early on, that a huge jolt wouldn't hurt anything. 

I really think all of your symptoms are good signs! I hope you get your BFP this month! Have you been using Pre-Seed too? I used that this month, way more of it than usual. I had no CM during Ov so I think the preseed helped. It's still so early - my positive line tests were barely there. There's still so much hope for you! Fingers crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## jodi_19

YAY!!! Congrats Jamie :)


----------



## JamiePgh

jodi_19 said:


> YAY!!! Congrats Jamie :)

Thanks Jodi! You're going to get your BFP too, and we're going to be bump buddies. I know this! :flower:


----------



## juliecandy

hi i am new to this and ttc i am on my 8th month trying and would like to have some buddies to talk to ect and some support 
i am useing pre seed and taking folic acid my cycles are a little diffrent each month 28 days to 33 days not sure why


----------



## jodi_19

Jamie - You and your OH are beautiful! That's going to be one CUTE baby :)

Julie - Looks like we are in the same place. This is my 9th cycle ttc. I am using preseed and started taking Fertilaid this cycle. I have my fingers crossed that we both get our bfps soon!!


----------



## juliecandy

jodi_19 said:


> Jamie - You and your OH are beautiful! That's going to be one CUTE baby :)
> 
> Julie - Looks like we are in the same place. This is my 9th cycle ttc. I am using preseed and started taking Fertilaid this cycle. I have my fingers crossed that we both get our bfps soon!!

thank you very much yes fingers crossed we do get the :bfp: when working things out i should be able to test at the start of next week


----------



## izzys_girl

Cheers said:


> Well af found me. Arrived yesterday so there was no need to take a hpt today to see whether I still needed to keep my appointment for the IUI consent signing.
> 
> i'm pretty bummed... another month and I just don't know why its not happening for us :cry:
> 
> On a positive note, it looks like we will try out first IUI around April. Until then we have a couple more cycles of trying naturally.
> 
> Jodi - glad to hear that you are going to speak to your doc. Hopefully he/she can ease your mind and if need be, even refer you for some preliminary bloodwork to confirm everything.
> 
> Shamrock and Jamie - I hope the 2ww goes quickly for you and that you get your bfps. I noticed that I sometimes get some weird cm before af but that's a lot closer to when af is due. I hope it means something good for you!




shamrock21 said:


> I took a test this morning and it said 'not pregnant'. But I am only at 11dpo. My temp rose of course after ovulation, then the past few days it has inched up a lil more each morning, then came back down to my post ovulation temp of 98.1 today. So maybe there is still hope for me....what do ya'll think? Boobs are very swollen and tighter, veins very pronounced, very thirsty and more hungry than normal, tired even after 8+ hours sleep, quite gassy, "snotty" CM, slight cramps (not quite AF type).




shamrock21 said:


> Cheers, I hope ur right that its still early! I'm not going to test again til wednesday morning....that would put me at 14dpo.
> 
> I understand about people u work with being pregnant...it seems like everyone else I work with is getting pregnant but me....and none of them were married :( its just very upsetting to me....then I see preggo chics and moms at the store and I get so upset :(




shamrock21 said:


> JamiePgh said:
> 
> 
> Well, I couldn't wait until day 14. The possible evap lines were driving me crazy so I went out & bought a digital test.
> 
> And it says YES! I almost hit the floor - I seriously have no symptoms. And I think I have symptoms every single month except this one. I took a First Response Test & another internet cheapie & both were faintly positive too!
> 
> One downside - I got into a fender bender on my way home from buying more tests. So it's hard for me to enjoy my BFP...I'm so afraid I'm going to miscarry now. It's so early on, I don't even think getting an ultrasound would do anything. So fingers crossed everythings okay!
> 
> Baby dust to you girls!
> 
> Congrats! I'm sure ur sooooo excited! :)
> I wiped today and there was some light pink discharge :S hoping it might be a good sign...but not geting my hopes up :(Click to expand...

Shamrock! I found a thread by you!!! 

Cheers, it took me over two years, just ask Shamrock, 2 yrs and at least 4 months... I was just deciding it wasn't going to happen. And bam! Preggers :) 

And Shamrock, you know I know just as well you as you, how you feel seeing those that are preggers and you're not. My sister for example... but I have a 2 yr old niece!! I love like crazy, but it still broke my heart when I found out she was pregnant... so I know how you're feeling!!

jaime.. congrats!! and no further along you are, the bumper accident, hopefully ur fine, i was riding horses up to 5 months along. they're pretty cushioned at this stage.. not even size of a peanut yet. so... hopefully ur fine!

Shamrock!! You know I'm here anytime!!!!! Hopefully the wipe today is a sign of implantion.. but only time will tell, it may not happen soon, but it will happen for you!!!! :) :hugs:


----------



## JamiePgh

Welcome Julie & Izzy!

I still plan on hanging around this group, keeping an eye on my soon to be bump buddies. I know it's going to happen for everyone soon. Thanks for the reassurance Izzy - throughout the day I have calmed down a lot. I've read so many accident stories, and none of them ended badly when they were minor like mine. It's amazing how quickly you worry about something that you just found out about!

Jodi - thank you, you are so sweet! :) and I hope you're right!


----------



## juliecandy

JamiePgh said:


> Welcome Julie & Izzy!
> 
> I still plan on hanging around this group, keeping an eye on my soon to be bump buddies. I know it's going to happen for everyone soon. Thanks for the reassurance Izzy - throughout the day I have calmed down a lot. I've read so many accident stories, and none of them ended badly when they were minor like mine. It's amazing how quickly you worry about something that you just found out about!
> 
> Jodi - thank you, you are so sweet! :) and I hope you're right!

thank and congrats i am very happy for you :flower:


----------



## Cheers

Eeeekkkk congrats Jamie!:happydance:

I wouldn't worry too much about the fender bender, your little bean is so well protected. Take it easy and enjoy. How long were you guys trying again? 

I second jodi's comment - you and your dh are a very good looking couple.

Shamrock my fingers are crossed for you!

Welcome Julie. We also use preseed, can't hurt right. Day 8 of a 30 day cycle. Gearing up for bding!


----------



## shamrock21

Welcome Julie! Much baby dust ur way!

Thanks izzys girl! Luv ya mean it! You've been there for me thru my many months of trying and I know u'll be here for me when I finally get my BFP!


----------



## juliecandy

Cheers said:


> Eeeekkkk congrats Jamie!:happydance:
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much about the fender bender, your little bean is so well protected. Take it easy and enjoy. How long were you guys trying again?
> 
> I second jodi's comment - you and your dh are a very good looking couple.
> 
> Shamrock my fingers are crossed for you!
> 
> Welcome Julie. We also use preseed, can't hurt right. Day 8 of a 30 day cycle. Gearing up for bding!

yes thats what i thought it can not hurt 
and good luck x


----------



## shamrock21

Well I'm afraid AF is trying to get me today. But the odd thing is my temp spiked up .7 degrees this morning?? That's very confusing....anyone else had that happen?


----------



## juliecandy

hi i am sorry to hear that is it a good way to check your temp as i have not been doing that ?


----------



## shamrock21

juliecandy said:


> hi i am sorry to hear that is it a good way to check your temp as i have not been doing that ?

Well, personally I think the temp thing is driving me batty....but more than that I just wanna be preggo...lol! Gonna call dr in a bit....


----------



## juliecandy

well i hope every thing gos ok 
well i have had my breaded day today so looks like i am start from day 1 again


----------



## When in Rome

Lucie73821 said:


> Do you mind if I pop in? I have been ttc since August 2009. I think I've got a good grasp of the lingo. I am a member of a great group, but almost everyone there has gotten pregnant (all the ones that I originally joined with). I'd love to have some ladies to chat with!

We have been trying since August 2009, too! It is absolutely exhausting and depressing, but such a relief to find other people who can relate!


----------



## JamiePgh

Thanks Julie & Cheers! - the accident still has me on edge, my whole body hurts today. I took so many tests yesterday throughout the day, some just a half hour apart. Last night 2 of them came back negative so I completely broke down. But then this mornings test was positive again. So I think I just diluted my hormones & didn't wait long enough between testing. Hopefully! I have a call into my doctor for some reassurance, but obviously chemical pregnancy is flashing in my mind right now.

Shamrock, I'm so sorry about AF! Last month my temp was high the day AF got me too. I know a lot of people find accuracy in it, but I never have. It drove me crazy too. Fx that Clomid cycle 2 is your lucky month!


----------



## juliecandy

JamiePgh said:


> Thanks Julie & Cheers! - the accident still has me on edge, my whole body hurts today. I took so many tests yesterday throughout the day, some just a half hour apart. Last night 2 of them came back negative so I completely broke down. But then this mornings test was positive again. So I think I just diluted my hormones & didn't wait long enough between testing. Hopefully! I have a call into my doctor for some reassurance, but obviously chemical pregnancy is flashing in my mind right now.
> 
> Shamrock, I'm so sorry about AF! Last month my temp was high the day AF got me too. I know a lot of people find accuracy in it, but I never have. It drove me crazy too. Fx that Clomid cycle 2 is your lucky month!

hi jamie ya i think you will be just fine but i can see its hard not to worry ya think you pop to docs to reasure you will help put your mind at rest and then you should be able to relax a bit more 
and i think with the tests it is proberly you have tool them too close together and stressin a bit 
i am sure every thing will be ok and before you lnow it you will have your bundle of joy x


----------



## JamiePgh

juliecandy said:


> hi jamie ya i think you will be just fine but i can see its hard not to worry ya think you pop to docs to reasure you will help put your mind at rest and then you should be able to relax a bit more
> and i think with the tests it is proberly you have tool them too close together and stressin a bit
> i am sure every thing will be ok and before you lnow it you will have your bundle of joy x

Thank you! You are right - talking to the doc helped! She said it is impossible to have a miscarriage from a fender bender at 4 weeks. She also confirmed that taking too many tests so early on will dilute hormones & can lead to negative tests. So she has me hopeful again. I go for bloodwork next monday to confirm. It's going to be a long week!


----------



## jodi_19

Hey Ladies! Hop everyone is feeling well.

Jamie - Glad to hear that your doctor has put your mind at ease a little.

Shamrock - Boo on AF :( 

So I started to bleed today for no reason. I'm assuming it's a side effect to the Fertilaid so I'm stopping them immeatiately. This has never happened before.
Not sure when to expect ovulation now :S


----------



## shamrock21

Well....not too sure if its AF or not, didn't fill a tampon all day and when I wipe there isn't anything on the tp....wanna talk bout confused. Dr set me up to come in thursday one way or another, if I'm still not heavy flow they will do a blood test but if heavy flow appears then they will do an exam and prescribe my clomid. :S


----------



## shamrock21

Well....the official verdict is in nope...after a few hours of nothing AF appeared in her normal fashion of me being doubled over in pain.

Gerrrr...I don't know whether to scream or cry at this point :( so I will get an exam Thursday to get my perscription of clomid....I don't know if I can handle another cycle :S


----------



## juliecandy

JamiePgh said:


> juliecandy said:
> 
> 
> hi jamie ya i think you will be just fine but i can see its hard not to worry ya think you pop to docs to reasure you will help put your mind at rest and then you should be able to relax a bit more
> and i think with the tests it is proberly you have tool them too close together and stressin a bit
> i am sure every thing will be ok and before you lnow it you will have your bundle of joy x
> 
> Thank you! You are right - talking to the doc helped! She said it is impossible to have a miscarriage from a fender bender at 4 weeks. She also confirmed that taking too many tests so early on will dilute hormones & can lead to negative tests. So she has me hopeful again. I go for bloodwork next monday to confirm. It's going to be a long week!Click to expand...

or i am so glad the docs have put your mind at rest a little bit and wish you all the luck with the tests on monday x
i know it seams a long time away but i think the best thing to do is to try and relax and not stress to much x


----------



## juliecandy

shamrock21 said:


> Well....the official verdict is in nope...after a few hours of nothing AF appeared in her normal fashion of me being doubled over in pain.
> 
> Gerrrr...I don't know whether to scream or cry at this point :( so I will get an exam Thursday to get my perscription of clomid....I don't know if I can handle another cycle :S

or sorry to hear that keep your chin up i know its easier said than done 
i had a bleed yesterday and thought it was my period but know today theres nothing i too am not sure whats going on but the bleed was 5 days early so think i will just wait and see what happens today 
i really hope every thing is ok for you and wish you all the luck xx


----------



## Cheers

Shamrock sorry to hear about af - I know its disappointing. I hope your next cycle on clomid goes smoothly and that you get your bfp.:hugs:


----------



## shamrock21

Well, my week has gone down hill fast....been in bed with over 100 degree fever plus all congested since wednesday morning :( had to move my appt to tomoro to get my clomid exam (I'll be taking it CD5-9 again like last month) but this month she had talked about raising it to 100mg:)I will let ya'll know what she decides when I get home from work tomoro!


----------



## shamrock21

Update:

Went to OB/GYN today at lunch, got my Clomid exam...No Cysts so she called me in 100mg of Clomid to take CD 5-9 :D 

She also called me in some anti-biotics for this Sinus Infection!

Well hopefully the Clomid boost will help this Cycle!

Baby Dust to all you girls!!!!


----------



## Cheers

Shamrock good luck with the clomid. Fx that this means you'll get your bfp in a few weeks

I'm on cd12 so the baby dancing will have to begin soon - I usually ovulate around day 16-18. I'll try an opk tomorrow. 

Jodi how are you doing?


----------



## jodi_19

Everything is ok here. On CD 14 and no signs of a positive opk yet. I usually have a visible line by now but nothing. Last cycle I got my positive opk on day 16 or 17. The cycle before it was until like day 19 or something so I guess I'll have to be patient.
OH got home today though so the BD will begin regardless!


----------



## shamrock21

Jamie, can't wait to hear how ur dr appt goes tomorow :) keep us posted! And hopefully more of us will be joining you soon as bump buddies!


----------



## JamiePgh

Shamrock I'm so sorry you're sick! But I am thrilled to hear about your doctor giving you 100 mgs! I'm so positive that Clomid is going to work for you! I'll keep you posted on my appointment tomorrow. I waited all week and took another test yesterday, rather than testing every single day. Yesterday's test was the darkest positive I've ever seen - my last pregnancy never had one anything but faint lines. So I'm taking it as a great sign and trying to stop being so paranoid & scared. 

Cheers & Jodi - good luck this month! I hope you get your positive OPK's soon so the BD'ing can begin! I am sure we're all going to be bump buddies very very soon. :)


----------



## JamiePgh

Hi girls-

Just an update. I was worried for nothing - my first beta test came back at 1700 for 4w5d. My dr said that was a good number. When I m/c, my beta was 117 at 5w5d. So things this time look much better. I decided to relax until my 8 week visit and just enjoy this instead of stressing out. 

Hope you all are having a wonderful Valentine's Day!


----------



## Cheers

Jamie so glad to hear that your app went well. Those numbers are significantly higher!! 

I got my positive on the opk tonight. So............ off for some Valentine loving :winkwink:

Jodi any sign of a positive opk?

Hope everyone got some special love notes today.


----------



## jodi_19

Glad to hear everything is looking good Jamie!!

I got a neraly positive opk this afternoon. I am going to test again tonight, pretty sure it will be positive. It's a couple days later than usual, but as they say, better late then never. I've got a pretty good amount of ewcm this cycle too. Hopefully Valentines Day will be lucky for me!


----------



## JamiePgh

Cheers & Jodi - What perfect timing with it being Valentine's Day for your OPK's to be positive! Enjoy your evenings. ;)


----------



## shamrock21

Jamie, so glad ur appointment went good!!! 

Cheers and Jodi, YAY for positive opk's! Gonna be a wonderful Valentine's night for sure! And hopefully a lucky one at that for bfp's in 2 weeks! :)


----------



## Cheers

Shamrock I hope this next cycle of clomid brings you a bfp. Did you experience a lot of side effects last month?

Jodi - I hope we get our bfps in 2ww and that we can look back and wonder if it was a very special Valentine's gift!

I got a call from the clinic and my meeting to learn about the injections is scheduled for the second week of March. Then I'll call in with my cd1 and we will begin the IUI. I've now officially been tested for all the STIs and hormones etc... So glad to hear that the results are all good. Frustrating that they can't point to any one cause that might be a quick fix lol!


----------



## jodi_19

I have my fingers crossed for us all cheers!!

My OH will be away during ovulation for the next couple of cycles, so this is our last shot for a little while. Hopefully we did it :)


----------



## shamrock21

Cheers- Thanks! We hope so too....if not we r gonna take a little break to pay off some more debts before we start any further tests or IUI. The only side effect I really noticed was that my hot flashes were a little worse (I have them from my thyroid meds). And the hot flashes have been kinda bad again this week. I went to the library and checked out all of the fertility books and a book about endometriosis to read.


----------



## JamiePgh

Hi girls! I just wanted to see how you were all doing this cycle. I am hoping & praying for all of you to get your BFP's.

Jodi & Cheers - I hope your 2WW's are flying by, I can't wait to hear updates soon!

Shamrock - I hope your hot flashes have subsided, and that the 100 mgs brings you extra luck this month!


----------



## shamrock21

Jamie- hot flashes r getting back to normal...lol. How r u doing?


----------



## JamiePgh

I'm glad your hot flashes are subsiding! 

I am doing good - I feel pretty normal actually. Just sore bb's, and occasionally very mild nausea. Nothing major though. I won't see my dr for 3 weeks so I'm just trying to wait it out w/out freaking myself out!


----------



## Cheers

Its quiet in here these days. Shamrock how is the clomid? Have you ovulated yet?

Jodi - how are you making it in the 2ww?! I should be about 12dpo on Sunday but I don't really want to test. I'm basing the ovulation date on a + opk and the fact that my luteal phase is usually about 14 days. Would love to cancel the IUI because of natural conception :winkwink:

How are the new ladies on the board doing, any updates?

Jamie I hope you are doing well and enjoying your pregnancy!


----------



## JamiePgh

Cheers said:


> Its quiet in here these days. Shamrock how is the clomid? Have you ovulated yet?
> 
> Jodi - how are you making it in the 2ww?! I should be about 12dpo on Sunday but I don't really want to test. I'm basing the ovulation date on a + opk and the fact that my luteal phase is usually about 14 days. Would love to cancel the IUI because of natural conception :winkwink:
> 
> How are the new ladies on the board doing, any updates?
> 
> Jamie I hope you are doing well and enjoying your pregnancy!

I've been thinking about all you girls. Cheers, good luck taking your pregnancy tests, I hope you get your BFP! It would be really nice to be able to cancel your IUI! Jodi, you should be getting ready to test too right?

I ended up in the ER last night. I was diagnosed w/hyperemesis for dehydration & nausea, and I had spotting. Luckily, the ultrasound showed the baby & heartbeat. I know it's all worth it, but it was a scary night. 

I wish you girls all the best of luck this month. I hope to be sharing this journey with you soon. :hugs:


----------



## Cheers

Thanks Jamie, I hope you are having a wonderful pregnancy. Keep us updated!

Jodi - we are similar days in our cycles, any news? The witch is due tomorrow or Wednesday so it won't be long now. I broke down and tested on Sunday (which would be around 12dpo) and a bfn. I can't say I'm super surprised because dh and I were tired this month and didn't bd as much as we would have liked. So one more natural cycle until the IUI (and one more chance to get our natural bfp).

Shamrock - are you in your fertile period now? 

Hoping that all of you ladies are doing well.


----------



## Cheers

Hi ladies, can I feel sorry for myself? Af is due today/tomorrow and I have early signs of her arrival. The cramps and all. I know its her because its the exact same systems as every.other.month.

I feel sad tonight. I think I need a good cry before bed. Sorry to be a downer. I just don't know what we are doing wrong??:cry:


----------



## JamiePgh

Cheers said:


> Hi ladies, can I feel sorry for myself? Af is due today/tomorrow and I have early signs of her arrival. The cramps and all. I know its her because its the exact same systems as every.other.month.
> 
> I feel sad tonight. I think I need a good cry before bed. Sorry to be a downer. I just don't know what we are doing wrong??:cry:

I'm sorry Cheers, you are absolutely allowed to cry & be upset if AF is indeed on her way. But don't lose hope. I will keep my fingers crossed that a BFP is on the way for you!


----------



## shamrock21

Well ladies....havnt been on here lately due to massive stress....lol! I am 6 days late and got a BFP this morning on Clearblue Digital and a faint BFP on a cheapo from dollar store this afternoon!


----------

